# Now THAT'S Where I'm a Pirate!



## howfar (Mar 11, 2021)

Want to have a go at buckling, swashing, shivering timbers and general derring and/or dastardly do? Why not try Pirates of The Spanish Main in Savage Worlds? I've run the system and setting a couple of times in the past, both f2f and VTT, and it's always been good fun. I prefer to run things in Fantasy Grounds, and player clients are free. I'll run it as a one-shot adventure at first, with the option of pre-gen characters. If continuing seems like a good idea to all, I'd look to run a campaign in a setting and system mutually agreed.

Probably done in one session. Evening GMT. Not bothered about day of the week, although Fridays and Saturdays are usually best for me. I'm in Bristol but player location isn't important to me. 

Let me know if you're interested, or even if you're not interested in this but would be interested in something else along the same lines. I'm not particularly picky about systems and settings.


----------



## Randomthoughts (Apr 26, 2021)

Definitely interested in something pirate-ry. I'm on FG and have SW including PotSM (and 50 Fathoms). Hopefully, there's more interest!


----------



## daddystabz (Jan 26, 2022)

This is not an ongoing campaign but just a one-shot? I own lots of piratey games, including this one.


----------

